# Interesting Fact About Pg



## Silverbear

Not sure if this has been seen here before but thought I would share.

Some interesting facts about one of the key ingredients in the juices we vape every day, by Rip Trippers.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 4


----------



## devdev

Lol RipTrippers without a beard, always makes me lol


----------



## ET

yeah well i've always been a fan of heavier ratio vg jucies myself. would love to vape a nice chocolate or such juice in 100% vg and see what it's like


----------



## ShaneW

Nice watch. Thanks @Wayne


----------



## Silver

Interesting video. I like ripTripper. He comes across as genuine and has lots of experience with vaping. 

So from what he said, its still not clear whether one should stay away from PG or not. 
I assume he is saying that its not harmful but up to personal preference. 
I have not noticed much (if any) bad effects of PG

Only thing is that some juices tend to give me a slightly tight chested feeling when I vape them. 
I have no asthma or other respiratory issues that i know of.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Interesting video. I like ripTripper. He comes across as genuine and has lots of experience with vaping.
> 
> So from what he said, its still not clear whether one should stay away from PG or not.
> I assume he is saying that its not harmful but up to personal preference.
> I have not noticed much (if any) bad effects of PG
> 
> Only thing is that some juices tend to give me a slightly tight chested feeling when I vape them.
> I have no asthma or other respiratory issues that i know of.


The tight chest feeling is mostly ascribed to VG.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## BhavZ

Very interesting video!


----------



## Andre

Great video. Thanks @Wayne. Like his conclusion about PG: Harmless, safe and a germicide.


----------



## Metal Liz

Well this explains to me why i haven't really been getting sick since a started vaping, when i was using stinkies if someone walked past me and sneezed i would get sick almost immediately, now... well i've had loads of sick people around me and i have felt a cold brewing and feeling sickish for like a couple of hours, but it never "blew up" into a full blown cold!!!  also looking forward to not ending up with bronchitis everytime i do actually get sick

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## vaalboy

Metal Liz said:


> Well this explains to me why i haven't really been getting sick since a started vaping, when i was using stinkies if someone walked past me and sneezed i would get sick almost immediately, now... well i've had loads of sick people around me and i have felt a cold brewing and feeling sickish for like a couple of hours, but it never "blew up" into a full blown cold!!!  also looking forward to not ending up with bronchitis everytime i do actually get sick



I'm in a similar position. After a few good months of vaping, it's amazing to see the beneficial changes our bodies and immune systems are going through.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## roekeloos

I'm just a bit worried that it might kill important bacteria in the lungs. I don't know a lot about it but I know there must be a balance in the germs and bacteria, same with the mouth, stomach etc. just a thought...


----------



## annemarievdh

roekeloos said:


> I'm just a bit worried that it might kill important bacteria in the lungs. I don't know a lot about it but I know there must be a balance in the germs and bacteria, same with the mouth, stomach etc. just a thought...



After 11 months of vaping, I can tell you for sure my longs are better. No weesing no coughing, and I do not get sick so easily, my chest isn't dry or hurting. So I don't think the good bacteria is hurt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## roekeloos

I totally agree. It's the same here, I feel great and don't really care about the proportions of VG and PG. was just a thought.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET

roekeloos said:


> I'm just a bit worried that it might kill important bacteria in the lungs. I don't know a lot about it but I know there must be a balance in the germs and bacteria, same with the mouth, stomach etc. just a thought...



think bacteria is just a good thing to have in your stomach, anywhere else is probably a bad thing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## roekeloos

denizenx said:


> think bacteria is just a good thing to have in your stomach, anywhere else is probably a bad thing


Okay cool !! thanks makes then so much sense why its been very long sinse i had a blocked nose. Thanks PG


----------

